# Dorm nano



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Harsh regulations, most schools allow up to 10 gallons. Target sells glass in various sizes which are around a gallon. Not sure where to get a glass cube which looks like a tank under a gallon, may have to build it yourself.

For plants I know mosses can survive in low temperatures.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucky! I can't even have any pets with me :/


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

A planted shrimp bowl.


----------



## kelly528 (Jul 22, 2009)

Could you possibly just hide the heater? I doubt anyone would know what it was if they saw it. Zoo-med makes a good under-gravel heater for 1g bowls and Marina has a 14w heater out too now, I believe.

Dorms sometimes have strict rules on fish tanks but the thing is that they are not very enforceable-- they don't hold random fish-tank checks and even if they do find something that they disagree with, the first step will be telling you to get rid of it, not to kick you out. Smaller tanks (especially the plastic ones) are also no problem to pick up and move under a bed or in a cupboard if need be-- unless you are having your RA over for sleepovers, nobody has to know


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

Loose lips sink ships


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Doesn't Mr. Aqua have a 1.3g tank? 

Yep, here ya go. 
http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua_Bookshelf_Long_Frameless_Glass_Aquarium_Tank_Saltwater_Aquariums_Nano_Cube-Mr._Aqua-AZ11665-FIAQNC-vi.html


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd probably go with the above Mr. Aqua 1.3 gallon long. It'd only be a gallon of actual water with substrate, rocks, and plants. That said, if the TANK must be 1 gallon or less, Micro-reefs has a 1 gallon rimless tank for $20.99 plus shipping.


----------



## clincoln9 (Mar 20, 2013)

kelly528 said:


> Could you possibly just hide the heater? I doubt anyone would know what it was if they saw it. Zoo-med makes a good under-gravel heater for 1g bowls and Marina has a 14w heater out too now, I believe.
> 
> Dorms sometimes have strict rules on fish tanks but the thing is that they are not very enforceable-- they don't hold random fish-tank checks and even if they do find something that they disagree with, the first step will be telling you to get rid of it, not to kick you out. Smaller tanks (especially the plastic ones) are also no problem to pick up and move under a bed or in a cupboard if need be-- unless you are having your RA over for sleepovers, nobody has to know


I couldn't find an under-gravel heater...just the heating pads that go under reptile tanks...don't know if that could work.


----------



## clincoln9 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just realized how tough it will be to plant in a tank thats only 7"x5"x6" or 12"x4"x6"....


----------



## hutch11 (Jul 3, 2013)

man those are really harsh regulations...talking to my housing person at school I can keep 10 gallons and I haunt seen/heard anything about heaters? what would the problem even be? I plant on bringing my 10 gallon planted with..


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

clincoln9 said:


> Just realized how tough it will be to plant in a tank thats only 7"x5"x6" or 12"x4"x6"....


Get creative! It can be done! I have a Mr Aqua "3 gallon" that's actually 2.5 gallons on my dest at work. Granted that's a little bigger, but it can be done. Take it as a challenge to create the ultimate TINY planted tank. 

Here is my 2.5 gallon tank, and example of what you can do tiny:


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

It can vary a little school to school, but typically it comes down to whether your RA is gonna be a stickler and tell you to get rid of it. And, like mentioned above, all they do is ask you to remove it. You should get a feel for how your RA is gonna be quickly so maybe wait a few weeks after move in until you buy a tank. 

I think I've seen betta heaters that go under the gravel. Also an all inclusive tank such as the Fluval Spec I have sitting next to me hides a heater quite well in the back compartment.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Also, depending on the dorm's temp and fluctuation, and what critters you keep, you may not need a heater. I don't run a heater in the tank I posted above. My office stays a constant 72 degrees 24x7, and the CRS in that tank seem to dig it. Axelrod12 has a point... maybe move in, get the lay of the land and your RA, and see how much the temp varies.


----------



## clincoln9 (Mar 20, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> Get creative! It can be done! I have a Mr Aqua "3 gallon" that's actually 2.5 gallons on my dest at work. Granted that's a little bigger, but it can be done. Take it as a challenge to create the ultimate TINY planted tank.
> 
> Here is my 2.5 gallon tank, and example of what you can do tiny:


That is exactly what I need to do that light and filter would be perfect. I think I'm going to need a heater. Temps fluctuate all the time in the dorms and can get as low as low 60s in the winter when the heating routinely breaks. And I could just do the cable under-gravel heater....no one would ever need to know what it really is.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

The filter is a zoomed 501. They are cheap (about $30), work great, and are silent. It's sitting on the floor 3' below the desk, so you can hide it. They are low flow, so they work well for nano tanks. The pipes are cheap ebay 9mm lily pipes (ebay item 250582045956 is about $38 shipped). This is the cheapest external canister and the cheapest glass lily pipes I know of.

The light is a 12" Finnex FugeRAY with a layer of fiberglass window screen to lower the brightness by 40%. The light would fit that 1.3 gallon 12" long Mr Aqua, but it's a lot of light. The Finnex is overkill, so you may be able to find a better light less than $44 (amazon price).


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Axelrod12 said:


> It can vary a little school to school, but typically it comes down to whether your RA is gonna be a stickler and tell you to get rid of it. And, like mentioned above, all they do is ask you to remove it. You should get a feel for how your RA is gonna be quickly so maybe wait a few weeks after move in until you buy a tank.
> 
> I think I've seen betta heaters that go under the gravel. Also an all inclusive tank such as the Fluval Spec I have sitting next to me hides a heater quite well in the back compartment.


This^ depends on the RA really. Plus if it's around 3 gallons most likely they're not gonna know how many gallons it is and you'll be fine. I'd swear my 3 gallon JBJ picotope is the size of a gallon of milk just by looking at it.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'm allowed anything under a 10 in my dorm.....honestly, if I were in your position, I'd just get a small cube or some sort, keep some shrimp in it, maybe a single super small fish (like one, just ONE, male endler)


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree that it may be beneficial to scope out your living conditions for the year. You probably could get something up to 2 gallons without anybody noticing a difference, and I doubt they will make you measure. Especially since substrate, rocks, plants all take up room, and you'll be closer 1 gallon in water. I rarely ever saw my RA in the dorms, and maybe had one room inspection out of multiple years. We were given 3-4 days notice (like you wouldn't move/hide anything you couldn't have if you knew in advance? :icon_roll).

Since you said your temperature fluctuates, what is it normally? Can you control it in any way, or is it controlled centrally? I've lived in dorms where I could and couldn't control the temp. 

What are you planning on keeping in the aquarium? I had a one gallon on my desk at work for a while, and I was able to keep some shrimp in it without filtration and just plants (using a desk lamp with a CFL bulb). I ended up changing to a 2 gallon Spec, and I doubt most people in my office that looked at it would be able to tell where it falls in a 1-2 gallon range. You could also hide a heater in the back completely out of view (there are a few small heaters that will fit in the back).


----------



## Notorious93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Get the zoomed 501 nano canister and an inline heater. And get the new Mr.aqua 1.5g long. Its a smaller version of the famous 12g long


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Harsh regulations for sure... i'm starting my first year of college in a couple of weeks and we are allowed an aquarium up to 20 gallons in our dorm room. I'm bringing by 5G nano saltwater reef with me.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I think it would be kind of fun and challenging to do a "perfect" nano. Really research everything, and find those "just right" components. Tiny tools, well proportioned hardscape, etc. 

But, I like nanos.


----------



## NannerPudding (Aug 8, 2013)

This cube might be perfect for you. I have one and I love it. Holds about 2.5 gallons but no one believes me. The depth makes it a little easier to scape as well. 

Amazon.com: Deep Blue Professional ADB11441 Rimless Cube Aquarium Glass Tank, 8 by 8 by 8-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

My school doesn't allow any pets at all, but I kept a Fluval Spec V anyway for a semester and I didn't get caught. I had a CO2 solenoid, light, heater, and filter running for the tank. No one ever came into my room so that's probably why I never got caught. When I was moving out I actually saw a girl carry a betta fish out in one of those small containers with a handle haha


----------



## Quifish (May 9, 2013)

I second the ballroom non credit classes or club. However Latin Ballroom has better music! It makes you want to dance. But low maintenance, really. You don't want to miss out on the dorm ski trip or scuba trip just to dose. And if you leave your keys for a friend to do it, your room will probably turn into a party room. Or worse, as it's a single room...


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

Just make sure you don't leave the box (with tank size) laying around anywhere.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

I would look for a large vase, if you can find one with a flat back you could fit lily pipes for a canister filter and inline heater like the zoomed and being a vase if they most likely won't know the volume.

I found this square one that is a little over 2g.

http://www.candles4less.com/8-Clear-Glass-Square-Vase_p_432.html


----------



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

psalm18.2 said:


> A planted shrimp bowl.


some sea weed and soy sauce with it. A few green pepper flakes and you have a tasty shrimp bowl 

and i bet no school will complain about that.


----------

